# Sunken brute



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Sank my brute force 750 on Saturday. Changed the plugs, changed oil till it wasn't milky. Sprayed starter Fluid in the valves. Still wont crank any suggestions?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

please tell us exactly what happened go up exhaust or through intake and did you try and start it....it sounds hydrolocked you need to pull plugs and leave them out and turn bike over til all water comes outta plug holes then it should fire up if not you might have done to much damage


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a very specific process you need to follow with the brute and even then, there's no guarantee.  that's just how it is with the vtwins. We have a page here with the process... You can try to pour a little oil on top of the cylinders and see if she will crank. Probably has stuck rings.


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

The bike got stuck in the mudd and died water was up over the seat. We immediately pulled it out and towed to truck where we turned it upside down. Went to pull plugs and dry off and lost it so we loaded up where the next day we were stuck in and was the next before I was able to drain oil and change plugs. Changed plugs twice changed oil three time tried starter fluid can see gas spraying from valves sounds good trying to crank just will not turn over


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

*Sunken brute*

ok guys ive got a 2009 brute force 750 and it sank up over the seatin a mud hole and water got in the exhaust and killed the engine i stood her up drained the exhaust there doesnt seem to be any water in the oil. i cannot get her to crank back up im getting great spark i thought it might be hydrolocked so i put some oil in the cyliders still nuthin when i try to crank it up this was nasty mud water bye the way i pulled all the elctrical plugs cleaned them and put dielectric grease on them and still cant get her to crank. when i pull the plugs and turn her over i can smell gas coming out so i think its getting plenty of fuel i looked down through the throttle bodies and u cant see mudd im lost guys i cannot get this thing cranked? Please help


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

What do you mean it won't turn over? It just goes click or does it cranks and no fire?


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry no it has good fire and wil turn over just will not crank


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Im confused :thinking:


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Help


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

seriously how many threads do you need?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i merged them together into this one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what year is the brute?


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

It's an 09. Could there be water in the gas?


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

It's still under warranty. Will they help


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

jdonehoo said:


> Sorry no it has good fire and wil turn over just will not crank


If the motor turns over, then that means it is cranking... I think you meant to say, it will crank over but will not run.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

As mentioned above, try pouring about a cap full of oil down each cylinder and then try to start it. If the rings are stuck you may have a loss of compression and the oil will free the rings and also help to give enough compression back to get the motor started. It will smoke for a little bit once it starts but will quit once the oil is burned off the tops of the pistons.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

are the spark plugs back in it ? try pouring marvel mystery oil down the cylinder when it compresses it will cause compression sounds like you may have stuck rings .. and why in the world did you spray starter fluid down the cylinders that may have an effect why its not starting that was not a smart thing to do ..imo .. search sunk brute how to on here i have followed it a few times it works.. pour some seafoam in gas cause you might have water in gas if water was over your seat .. where you from maybe someone that lives near you may give you a hand sounds like you need all you can get


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

post your location. there maybe some one close to you to help you out. good luck with the warranty


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

I live in northwest georgia


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just keep cranking on it. When someone at the labor day ride flooded his, it had to sit over night, and it still took us an hour+ the next morning to get it cranked. Some dunderhead was shooting WD40 in the cylinders (like starter fluid) I think he used a whole can. Which only made the fact that it was flooded worse.................


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

jdonehoo said:


> The bike got stuck in the mudd and died water was up over the seat. We immediately pulled it out and towed to truck where we turned it upside down. Went to pull plugs and dry off and lost it so we loaded up where the next day we were stuck in and was the next before I was able to drain oil and change plugs. Changed plugs twice changed oil three time tried starter fluid can see gas spraying from valves sounds good trying to crank just will not turn over


 
In this post you say that you turned it "upside down"...if this is so, could the rollover switch be keeping it from starting??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you drain the carb bowls??? they might have water in them... also the tank might have water in it if it was over the seat...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> Did you drain the carb bowls??? they might have water in them... also the tank might have water in it if it was over the seat...


pssssst... it's a 2009


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

with it being an 09, do you see the FI indicator flash on the display ONLY WHILE ACTIVELY TURNING THE ENGINE OVER TO CRANK IT?




outskirtsdweller said:


> In this post you say that you turned it "upside down"...if this is so, could the rollover switch be keeping it from starting??


 he is going where i am. if the FI indicator flashes while cranking, its the rollover sensor.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> pssssst... it's a 2009


dang... I could have sworn I saw 06 somewhere...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> dang... I could have sworn I saw 06 somewhere...


You might have in one of his 5 other threads.. who knows... :fart: :nutkick:


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats funny! I'm thinking oil in the sparkplug holes. Check the gas for water. Check to see if you have gas. If you have gas, if you have spark, and the air filter is clean, you should have some sputter.


----------



## jdonehoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Broke down and took it to the Kawi dealer. So I guess we will see.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

:nutkick:


jdonehoo said:


> Broke down and took it to the Kawi dealer. So I guess we will see.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

get ready to spend some money ...


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I was riding today and got some water in my air box it go into the air filter still was running like a champ i didnt even realize there was water i washed it started it up was running for 15 mins then went to clean air filter and thats when i noticed i had water in the air box. There was milky oil coming from the over flow in the air box and i pulled out the dipstick around the seal theres some milky oil but i cant see down into the oil pan to see if it is all milky. if i change the oil a few times will every thing be ok?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

use seafoam and change the filter every time that should clean it out


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

It should be fine though after wards right?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

ya it should fine thats what i do if i sink mine


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> It should be fine though after wards right?


Flushing is never a guarantee, especially on a Brute (or any V-Twin for that matter) but it can't hurt. The only possible way to make 100% sure you won't have problems due to the sinking is to split the cases and clean everything THUROUGHLY. If you know it was clean water that got into the oil you'll be ok with just a little flushing, but imo if there is any chance there was any grit in the water at all splitting the cases and cleaning it now is cheaper then a complete rebuild soonish.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I didnt sink it i just got a little bit of water into my air box and im guessing got sucked into the oil its not smoking and is running top notch starts right up throttle response is great and it didnt stall out when it got wet just kept on running it was from splashing from going fast through the water i flushed it out the first time i drianed it the oil wasnt even that milky 2nd time it came out clean 3rd time clean 4th time clean and i did one more then filled it up and its been running good i put 20 miles on it today and nothing happen so it should be fine


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

just from what ive seen and spent. if i ever get muddy water into my engine again i will always just go ahead and split the cases and clean it out and inspect crank and rod bearings. just last weekend one of my freaking throttle body vac hoses came off the throttle body and started sucking water straight into the cyl. (which i didn't find till later) the bike ran fine untill the rings finally gave way. it only ran 30 secs or less once the rings gave out, yesterday (with the help of my brother, well a lot of help LOL) we pulled the motor, broke it down and luckly everything looks good and i got half of it already cleaned so hopefully she'll be back up and running really soon. so lesson here is, even though its going to cost a little for the gaskets and rings and cleaner, its a lot cheaper than a total rebuild after just chancing it with a flush.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I understand where you're coming from, but its not the milked oil that you got to be worried about, its the grit that was in that water that did the milking that you've got to get out if not you're still gonna have problems. If you're 100% sure it was clean water that got in yea, you'll probably be just fine, but if there is a chance that water had some dirt in it even just barely enough dirt to give the water a hazy color, if it were me I would have to split the cases and clean everything and inspect the bearings for damage before there was a chance one of them wanted to lock up and cost me a LOT more money. I know thats easy for me to say beings I have the means and place to do the work, but due to the style bearings used in the bottom end of a Brute it is imperative to make sure there is no dirt in the oil. On my Honda it doesn't matter "as much" as it has roller bearings throughout the bottom end, but even still its pretty darn important as the Rings will get eaten up fairly quick. Thats jmo though.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

It was black water from the power lines i mean it wasnt even much that got into the air box the filter was not dripping wet you would have to squeeze it for water to drop out like probably half of a coffe cup if that maybe 3 oz of water was sitting in the air box so i put around 23 miles on it going around 20-46 mph in the power lines how many miles are you saying that the bike will give out?


----------

